# Striking 2 yr old male hw+ Charlotte nc



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Dear Friends, I've emailed all contacts at Shelter to see if there has been any interest or if this boy was pulled. Just Got email tonite..I hope he is safe. Will Advise.
Walton

From: McCoy, Kiesa <[email protected]>
Subject: German Shepherd @ CMACC
Date: Sunday, August 8, 2010, 4:45 PM
*PHOTOS HERE
**charlotte dog pictures by walton - Photobucket*

Hey everyone, Surprise, surprise we have another heartworm positive in danger that needs rescue if he is to be saved. He is a male german shepherd animal id# A787468. He is a great dog, but needs assistance to receive heartworm treatment. Here is his medical info: age aprrox 2-3 years weight 82lbs temp 100.8 heartworm positive -microflaria fecal - neg exam - heart/lung sounds are normal good extention of extremities. sweet dog ,non phased by other dogs and has good leash manners. will need rabies and microchip if pulled by rescue medical waiver to treat heartworm disease . I am off mon/tues if you are willing to save this boy please contact Lori at [email protected] <http://mc/[email protected]> or Sandy at [email protected] <http://mc/[email protected]> You can also stop by our shelter and adopt/pull him anytime mon-frid 11am to 6:30pm.* We can not hold this boy for long due to lack of kennel space so if you are definitely willing to rescue this boy please contact us with in 72hrs to let us know you are working on transport.* Feel free to contact us back with any questions. _Thanks_ _Kiesa_ _Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Care and Control_ _8315 Byrum Dr_ _Charlotte, NC 28217_ _704-336-3001 ext. 2_ _Fax# 704-336-7842_ _[email protected]_ <http://mc/[email protected]> _[email protected]_ <http://mc/compose?


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

I heard from shelter and there are two rescue groups working on her so she should be safe/placed this weekend/ I told them to notify me if not
walton


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

i would move this boy to rescued...can't remember group who took him..


----------

